# Your Bunny-Napping list!



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

I know this was done a few months back, but we've had so many new members sign up, (and so many more cute buns!!) that I thought we should go again as long as there are no objections? :biggrin2:


You can only have one bunny, or bonded group from *each member. *

Eg it it were me, if you want Maddie, you can't have Pebble or Ebony.
If you want Pebble, you can have Ebony too, (because they are bonded), but you can't have Maddie, as she's not bonded with them.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2007)

Ooh, poo, only one or a pair?

Ok, Bunnys_Rule's Milly and Ruby!

Edit: Silly me! OK then!!

Rusty's Rusty

Angiluv's foster's Charmin and Cottenelle

Pet_Bunny's Pebbles

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Leslie102 (Aug 2, 2007)

Buck Roger's.......Ella and Murphy(not bonded yet but in th process, i will nap them once bonded)

My loki's......loki and lily

phinsmommy's.....phinn

and of course herman and winnie

and micheala's princess madie

hehe and...okay i'll stop there LOL my house will be full hehe


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

No, I mean one single bun, or bonded group from each person, so really you could have _a lot._I'm still working on mine haha, probably won't put it up tonight I'm going to bed in a mintue (it's 1am).


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 2, 2007)

I want to bunnynap:

Undergunfire : cute Marlin

Tinysmom : "The Bunfather"


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh theres so many I want, I'm going to have to think hard on this one! :?


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's mine;


Crystal's Angel 
Jess' Millie and Rubes (and I'll have Becks too even though he's not hers ) 
Ellissian's Hope 
Angela's Loki and Mocha 
Haley's Tumnus and Lucy 
Maureen's Willow 
Susan's Daisy Mae 
Shay's Sisi 
Sas' Pipp 
Michelle's...oh I'm not sure, I want them all...ok I'll say Lucky and BunBun (and Jack when he's bonded) 
Rosie's Sweetpea 
Peg's Tiny  
Laura (MBB's) Reese and Spice 
Stan's Pebbles 
Ani's Tabby 
Silvie's Phinn 
Alicia's Connor, Dallas and Teresa 
Leanne's Pebbles for now, but soon Poppy and Bruno too! 
XxMontanaxX's Macey 
Nadia's Charlie and Misty 
Tracy's Dopeys 
Amy's Madilyn and Mallory
My Loki's Loki and Lily 
jcottonl02's Pippin
I um, _tried_ to keep it short. :shock:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

Erm, I don't think you've left many for us to nap!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

You're right lol! I have no idea where I'm gonna put them all, I hope Pebble and Ebony don't mind sharing.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> You can only have one bun (or bonded pair...or trio...or..) from each person, and don't forget to include the person's username.


When you said this I thought you only meant we could pick ONE bun, not at least one bun from almost EVERY member on the forum!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah so did Crystal, I'll edit it to make it clearer. Though I think when people see my list they will realise :blushan:

K I edited it, is it ok now?


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

I suppose so...........only joking, yes it's much more clear now. :biggrin2:

Now I will go and make a HUGE list!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Laura (MBB's) Reese and Spice


:shock:No you don't, I'm moving them to lock down so no one can steal them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Laura (MBB's) Reese and Spice
> ...


Are you sure?

I'll have them in my arms within 24 hours.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

:stikpokeShush! You were *supposed to be* lock down. :banghead


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 3, 2007)

TinysMom's *Jenson*
babymaker64's *Stanley*
PixieMillyMommy's* Pixie*
ThatsMySimi's *Simi*
AngelnSnuffy's* Snuffy*
MsBinky's *Dahlia*
NZminilops's *BunBun*
MyLoki's *Loki & Lily*
Maherwoman's *Drew*
KellyJade's *Sohpie & Apollo*
Phinnsmommy's *Phinn*
iluvmybun's *Pepsi & Ozzy*
Jenfur427's *Vega & Sir Didymus*


I think I got everybun :biggrin2:!


----------



## Starina (Aug 3, 2007)

Haley's Max & Basil 2 cute dutchies

Michalea's Maddie another chinchilla cutie

Alicia's Ringo such a funny bun, when ever I see a photo or video of him, I smile

Bangbang's Bangbang a cute lop, in a big way, we big girls gotta stick together

TundraKatieBean's Wash love that face

I think I got all of them...

~Star~


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh man this is so hard!:shock:I'll have them all please?:biggrin2::bouquet:

hmm....ok then

Jan's shadow (and Pernod too if they bond )

Pet_bunny's Pebbles

Michaela's Pebble and Ebony (and lets throw Maddie in too )

Nadia's...oh heck all of them they are too cute!

AngelnSnuffy's Angel and Snuffy

Laura's Snuggy

Elf_mommy's Elf

Rose's Bub

Jane's Sir Vic (and all the rest as well)

Haley's Tumnus and Lucy

Oh, I bet there are so many I have forgotten!:grumpy:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 3, 2007)

Leslie102's Oscar

Pet_Bunny's Pebbles (and maybe his camera while I'm at it )

JadeIcing's Elvis

YukonDaisy's Ookpik

Moominmoo's Sandy and any babies she's still living with

theicequeen99121's Belle

SOOOSKA's Wilbur and Jackie

Katt's Herman

Ani-lover's Tabby

SnuggysMom's Snuggy

And I'm sure I've forgotten some :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Umm my buns all made it on one list or another. Do people for get I have 2 fosters?

Indie







Wyatt (My moms)






Or my moms buns?

Levi






Rocky


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

*Starina wrote: *


> Alicia's Ringo such a funny bun, when ever I see a photo or video of him, I smile





> ~Star~




Thank you, I am glad he does that for you.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 3, 2007)

This is the first part of my list 

Tracy's - Hope

Hannah's - Bracon

Michelle's - Sakura

Diana's- Butter

Shay's - new baby bun

Jess' - Millie & Ruby

rabb1tmad's - Starsky & Lacey, not forgetting Diesel

Michaela's - Maddie

There are many more but this is just my 1st list!


----------



## Flashy (Aug 3, 2007)

I want very few because, lol.

Polly's baby chin and Lucy (that's the mum).

And I would like to bunny-nap all my bunnies back from the various people that have stolen them.

Reckon I could bunny-nap a bunny waiting at the bridge? lol, if I could I would steal Flashy's Flash back from the bridge. :biggrin2:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 3, 2007)

:shock:! My buns! Amy you live too far!!But if you're coming out this way...I'll take Marlin hehehe 

The rest (Small, no space haha):

Katt's -Herman

Haley's- Tumnus (BUT Lucy is pretty scary)

Susan's- Daisy Mae 

Alicia's Mom's Levi OMG he's adorable

Amy's- Marlin first then all the rest:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 3, 2007)

Though I'd love to snatch a few sweet bunnies from forum members, here's my REAL bunnynapping dream:

If I had the room and money were no object, I would bunnynap all the homeless bunnies that are waiting in shelters and rescuesfor someone to love them. Then I would quit my jobs and spend every day snuggling with bunnies (and cleaning up poo). :bunny17:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 3, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *MyBabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Michaela wrote: *
> ...


Yay!!I can get Spice, Reese and Pebbles all in one go!! :bunnydance:


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

i am still thinking about my list. . .

but all ya'll out there wanting herman. . . you can have him. . . just remember that my little demon winnie comes too. . .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 3, 2007)

Oooooh, I forgot one!

ChandieLee's Belle


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to say-Katt's Herman! I am sooo in love with that face and those eeeeears!! I know there are others, too, but can't think of the names right now.


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

you mean. . .







this face. . . those ears?????

yeah, they are rather bunny-napping-esk. . .


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 3, 2007)

Humm, there are so many to choose from! Okay, I'd have to have, Stanley(Babymaker) Phinn(Phinnsmommy) Pepsi (Iluvmybuns) Ummm, Bangbang... LOL There are so many... But I could take a whole bunch seeing as all of mine have been added to bunny napping lists! Oh, and Michaela YOU CAN HAVE SISI! LOL, She probably wouldn't be such a brat to you!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

Bunnys_rule63's Ruby and Millie

Michaela Pebble and Ebony, and Maddie

Haleys Mr. Tumnus and Lucy

Eina's Harlequin Dutches

iluvmybuns Pepsi and Ozzy

Pet_Bunny's Pebbles

undergunfires Marlin

MBB's Reese, Mocha, Zoey and Spice

MyLoki's Loki and Phinn

Maherwoman's whole herd

Umm thats all I can think offf..... *but im sure I forgot somebun*


----------



## myLoki (Aug 3, 2007)

*How did you know Phinn was on my bunny-napping list!!!!?????


Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> MyLoki's Loki and Phinn


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL I meant to type Loki and Lily! 

Haha , Sorry!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 3, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yay!!I can get Spice, Reese and Pebbles all in one go!!


Here they are. Spice and Reese just got dropped off at our house. 
I will spend a few hours settling them down before I go to a Rabbit Show in the Mall.






Pebbles is under her stool, Spice in the dog carrier, and Reese is sitting in the NIC cube.

Rainbows!:brownbunny :bunnydance: :bunny5


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 3, 2007)

ok i am still getting to know people on here so i dont know all the buns but i dont think i have seen a bunny on haere that i wouldnt take, lol, they are all ssssoooo cute. But i am partial to the lop's , got to love those ears, so on my list is all the lop bunnies, lol


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 3, 2007)

What Pet_Bunny doesn't know is I dropped off 2 and will be leaving with 3.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmm
Butterfinger's Butter 
Phinnsmommy's Phinn:biggrin2:
Pet_Bunny's Pebbles 
Undergunfire's Marlin


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 3, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I dropped off 2 and will be leaving with 3.



MBB dropped off 2. (Spice and Reese)
And they won't be leaving. 
They are going to be so spoiled, they won't want to leave. :biggrin2:






Rainbows!:brownbunny :bunnydance: :bunny5


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 3, 2007)

Man are they ever cute! Stan, please take lots of pics! Start a thread for them, haha. How long are they there? Lucky. I thought you guys were just joking, now I get Laura's comment, haha.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 3, 2007)

They are there until the 12th. I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow and Pet_Bunnygraciously agreed tobunny-sit 2 of them. 

Here is a thread he made for them, I expect daily updates since I'll still have internet access. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26717&forum_id=21


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 3, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I expect daily updates since I'll still have internet access.


Hee Hee.



I'll be checking that thread!


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness - Reece is adorable!
I'm bunnynapping so many buns off this forum I'll need a mansion ;-)

They are all so amazing, and all so individual...I've never met a bunny I didn't like.


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2007)

Poor sweet babies. Don't worry, I'll take good care of you when I bunny nap you! Craisins and toys galore!
*
buck rogers wrote: *


>


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2007)

My bunnynapping list-o-the-moment:

Buck Roger's Ella and Murphy
All Harlequin dutches belonging to anybody! Mine all mine!
Treasured Friends' Karla and her protective man-bun. FYI, they are in her avatar.
RexRabbit's Boblets... all of them!
Haley's dutchie boys
Tinysmom's Miss Bea, as always!
Spring's Butch
Aurora's Sugar and Sekura (and the boys too if they bond)
Pipp's Dill and Sherry
Babymaker64's Stanley
All three bunnies currently at Pet_Bunny's house!
Ellissian's Hope
HoneyPot's three buns AFTER they bond!
BangBang's Bangbang
Snuggy's Mom's Penelope and Shadow after they bond
Elf Mommy's Elf

And... a bigger house so I have room for them all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 4, 2007)

My guys say they should be on more list.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 4, 2007)

Roxie and Buddy say they feel wonsome


(a.k.a they want to be on a bunny napping list)


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 5, 2007)

*I'll have:*

*Lara's Bangbang
Katie's Wash
Diana's Butter
Pebbles
Amy's Morgan
Anna's Moo Shoo
Max & Basil*

*That's all I can think of right now, but there are more....*

*~Diana!*


----------



## monklover (Aug 5, 2007)

My bunny-napping list! 

Ringo- JadeIcing

Hope and Harvey- ellissian

Wash- tundrakatiebean

Pebbles- Pet_Bunny

Ella and Murphy- buck rogers

Phinn- Phinnsmommy

Loki and Lily- myLoki

Maddie- Michaela

Roxie- yomo143..... (good thing she's in my back yard!) :biggrin2:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

*monklover wrote: *


> My bunny-napping list!
> 
> Ringo- JadeIcing
> 
> ...


No name has a name, he is called Harvey now.  Unless you mean my new possible baby, that it.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 5, 2007)

Wrigley (babybunnywrigley)

Lord Thumper and Francesca (Tumpie Rabbit)

Tumble (Doodle)

Darry (Pipp)

Pebbles (Pet Bunny)

Cali (Carolyn)

Tumnus (Haley)

Daisy Mae (Sooska)

Jordi and Wesley (jordiwes)

BunBun and Lucky (NZMinilops)

Bandit and Holly (Crystalballl)

JJ (nose_twitch)

Peapoo and Petey (peapoo_bunny)

Harper (myboyharper)


----------



## monklover (Aug 5, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> *monklover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My bunny-napping list!
> ...


Nope! I meant Harvey! I wasn't sure if that was just a temp. name or whatever! He's adorable!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

Aw, thank you.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 5, 2007)

I need to had Monklover and yomo's Buddy and Roxie


----------



## Sayuri (Aug 5, 2007)

Katts - Herman
NZminilops - Sakura
~Bracon~ - Bracon


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

An addition to my list 

Jenson's 10 baby bunnies!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is my list lol! 
And Pippin was picked  yay. 

Bracon's Bracon 
Phinnsmommmy's Phinn
Katt's Herman
Thatsmysimi's Simi
Butterfinger's Butter
Haley's Basil and Max (and can I have Tumnus and Lucy too?)
Bunny_rule63's Ruby and Millie
Pet_Bunny's Pebbles
Peekaboo's Simba
Jade Icing's Ringo Starr
Babymaker64's Stanley
naturestee's Sprite

There's my list, but I might add more on later


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey it's me Buttercup here, I'm a little (well actually alot) disappointed that nobody wants to "Bunny-Nap me. My Mommie & Daddy tell me all the time that I'm the cutest baby. Even my vet tells me I'm the "Supreme Breed".

Bye for now 

Buttercup:bunnydance:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 6, 2007)

Buttercup; I've never seen you. But you're so cute and fluffy I'd bunny nap you any time!!!!

And how has no-one put Benji on their bun-nap list? *gasps* I'm shocked- shocked to my very core!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Waa! I completely forgot both of you!!

Ill tale Buttercup, and Benji, and oh yeah, PIPPIN!! :biggrin2:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 6, 2007)

Aww Phinnsmommy you've made Benji and Pippin verrryy happy 
Not that the particularly want to be bunnynapped away from their mummy but the principle is making them smiiillee


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

None on my list. I am full. I am happy with what I got with the exception of 3 animals that our on my private wish list.


----------



## ani-lover (Aug 6, 2007)

i think tabby is safe only two people want him!!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

I want Tabby but I am full.


----------



## polly (Aug 6, 2007)

Jensons- Jay (and the babies)

Moominmoo's- Badger and all the Dinkies

Jade Icings- Ringo

Tiny's mum- Tiny

Sooska's - Daisy mae

Haley's- Mr Tumnus

and many many more:biggrin2:


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 6, 2007)

Awww, thanks Snuggys Mom. I'm glad someone else thinks he's cute besides me. I'm rather prejudiced. 

I'm going to try to put together a list soon, but there are so many cute bunnies I won't know where to start...*

Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *
> 
> * JJ (nose_twitch)


----------



## petkeeper (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay so here is the deal...I have gotten smart in my old age yes I have!! I have actually unknown to all of you bunny napped all of your bunnies...yes I have but I am so smart I am boarding them at your house!! See how that works you all are feeding and taking care of my bunnies....waaahaaaahaaaa!!

Okay so that didn't really happen, but I didn't want anyone to feel left out so I would have to bunny-nap them all,because they are all so darn cute and cuddly!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 6, 2007)

Aww, you're so sweet, wanting all of our bunnies.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 6, 2007)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Awww, thanks Snuggys Mom. I'm glad someone else thinks he's cute besides me.


Gosh, who *wouldn't* think he's cute?! 

We need more pics, btw!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 7, 2007)

:shock: I completely forgot someone!!!

Yukondaisy's Ookpik
Snuggysmom's Snuggy

I think I may have gone over my limit but
I DON'T CARE THEY ARE ALL SO CUUTTEEE 

And I have to add, Ringo is one of the most adorable rabbits I have ever seen in my entire life lol. (I've already bunny-napped him heh)


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

I found this thread so i could tell everyone my bunny napping list!

Mouse_chalk's Barney

JadeIcing's Elvis

Illusions Bella

Happibuns Foster Dolly

Littlebaypoo's Billy

Pinksalamander's Archie

Dublinperky's Fintan

FuzzyLoves Pepper

ADEE's Abbie

Sabine's Coco



Thats all I can remember at the moment :biggrin2:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Yay for Bella


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

She's really beautiful :inlove:


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella's breeder actually named her Lateffa, I didn't care much for it.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh noo shes definetly a Bella!


----------



## Illusion (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you BabyBunnies, I'm proud of all my babies.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Anytime and you should be proud of them!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Here is mine

BabyBunnies-Dippy

Goingbacktocali- Reveille

Pet_Bunny-Pebbles

ADEE-Abbie

Little Bay Po-Billy

Mouse_Chalk-Chalk

And many more...

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> Here is mine
> 
> BabyBunnies-Dippy
> 
> ...



Yay - :biggrin2:- you can;t have him though"!!!

Aren't her ears adorable!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Please can I have him!!!


I love her ear they are so long and pretty!

Aly!:tongue

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *Dublinperky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here is mine
> ...


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> Please can I have him!!!
> 
> 
> I love her ear they are so long and pretty!
> ...



If you want him you'll have to get past me first LOL :duel

And defiently shes such a sweetheart


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

then let the fight begin:duel

Just Kidding!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> JadeIcing's Elvis


NO!:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL 

:duel


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 31, 2008)

What about these two cuties for a bunnynapping list? Oreo and Miley...








" ALT="">


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

After recent updates and a cute picture that has come to my attention at the bottom of the thread I have now added 2 new bunnies to my list as they are extremely cute and adorable!



Mouse_chalk's Barney

JadeIcing's Elvis

Illusions Bella

Happibuns Foster Dolly

Littlebaypoo's Billy

Pinksalamander's Archie

Dublinperky's Fintan

FuzzyLoves Pepper

ADEE's Abbie

Sabine's Coco

ilovetoeatchocolate's Oreo and miley


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 1, 2008)

BabyBunnie's Dippy
SOOSKA's Daisy Mae
Leafs Aiden
NZminilop Sakura
Pinksalamander Lottie
and WabbitsDad12's...oh who am I kiddin'? I want the whole wabbitdad herd!!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2008)

I have never been successful at developing a bunny napping list since I want them all and I have absolutely no room for them all!!!!! 

But anyone who naps Rusty anytime after saturday will have to take his new girlfriend with him!!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhh! Here's my bunnynapping new comer! Snag, first chance I got!

The beautiful, Mwalla:


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!! "squeals like a little girl"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rusty wrote: *


> Gorgeous!!!! "squeals like a little girl"



I know! I practically squeak too each time I see her!:shock: She's theprettiest thing.

Check out this pic of her, in her new blog! Really shows her color! Isn't she just thee most gorgeous???


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2008)

She really is!! I will have to post a picture of Akira when I get her and we will have a picture duel


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rusty wrote: *


> She really is!! I will have to post a picture of Akira when I get her and we will have a picture duel


Yes, we will!


----------



## Becca (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwh she has such a cute little nose et:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 3, 2008)

Rusty wrote:


> But anyone who naps Rusty anytime after saturday will have to take his new girlfriend with him!!!!




WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! two for one deal :biggrin2: whoop whooooop!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 3, 2008)

Oooh, my list is gonna be loooooong! Here goes:

SnowyShiloh's Rory and Skyler
Delusional's Nigel, Harvey, Raspberry and Cordie.... at least!
Bo B Bunny's..... wel, ALL of her bunnies! 
Angieluv's new bunnies Daisy and Penn
JadeIcing's Chibi, and Dallas...
Pet_Bunny's Pebbles
Pinksalamander's Lottie AND Archie
Luvabun's Jester
Little Bay Poo's Billy AND Ronnie!! 
Pipp's.... Pipp! 

There are loads and loads more, that I can't think of right now, but I'm sure I've forgotten some 

Watch out bunnies! I'm coming to get you! h34r2


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 4, 2008)

I choose...

Every rabbit with floppy ears

Every rabbit with uppy ears

Every rabbit with aeroplane ears

Every rabbit with one ear up and one ear down

Every rabbit with a bitten ear or ears

Every rabbit missing an ear or both ears.


That about covers it, unless we have some 3 eared rabbits on the forum! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 4, 2008)

Every lop eared bunny is on my napping list, so beware.



I need to get something straight here, Alicia's Dallas is mine if Alicia ever wants to give him up, she is being stingy with him,lol. So everyone can take him off thier list. Ok so back to what you were doing  :roflmao: :duel





You are going to have to get a restraining order against me soon,lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:craziness


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Luvabun's Jester


You can strike Luvabun's Jester and Shadow off your list. I already bunnynapped them and have them in my arms.:whistling Luvabun is out of town and when shegets home, she won't find her bunnies anywhere. :dunno







Jester hidden away where Luvabun won't find him. :hiding:








Shadow is nowhere to be found. :wink


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 4, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Luvabun's Jester
> ...


I will take forensic info of the cage and I will use that to track down Jester.... He can't hide from me!! :shock:

Edit: not forensic, but you know, some sort of....high tech bunny-napping technology.... :dunno


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> you know, some sort of....high tech bunny-napping technology.... :dunno


I know, but I'm not disclosing any of that information. 






Jester is hiding in plain sight. You can see him, but you can'tfind him. :bunnyheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not bunnynapping anyone! It is full at the inn. :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 4, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am not bunnynapping anyone! It is full at the inn. :biggrin2:



Me too . I am beyond full! Well...soon to be with those new foster ratties coming on Saturday!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 5, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am not bunnynapping anyone! It is full at the inn. :biggrin2:
> ...


Is it scarey that I see them and I am ohh cute I want but I don't really want more. I honestly can say I don't want more for a long time.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 5, 2008)

I would love to Bunny Nap JadeIcing Teresa That Bunny is so CUTE. I have photo's a bunny just like it in the snow, on my wall.


I saw a pic of jcl_24baby GUY I will take him too.


----------



## jcl_24 (Sep 5, 2008)

You'll have to get past me first 


Jo xx


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 5, 2008)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Teresa
> That Bunny is so CUTE. I have photo's a bunny just like it in the snow, on my wall.







"But dad I don't wanna come in!" 

Teresa'stwin Pebbles who already gets first dibs to her.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 5, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrot*


> "But dad I don't wanna come in!"
> 
> Teresa'stwin Pebbles who already gets first dibs to her.


AWWWW! She just has the shortest cutest little legs ever!!!! :shock:

Be careful- Pebbles is on my list too! :duel


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 6, 2008)

She's for sure gotta come with me. She's so cute. Maybe I can coax her over here. Here Terssa, here Terssa, Fluffy will need a playmate soon and your perfect. 

Heehee Into the Carrier.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2008)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> She's for sure gotta come with me. She's so cute. Maybe I can coax her over here. Here Terssa, here Terssa, Fluffy will need a playmate soon and your perfect.
> 
> Heehee Into the Carrier.



haha :grumpy:

I just got some really cute shots. I should post. (I took some because I wanted to print some so I could work on some scrapbooks. Had them sent to CVS so I could pick them up.)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 6, 2008)

Great now u have photo's to remember her by


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 6, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I just got some really cute shots. I should post. (I took some because I wanted to print some so I could work on some scrapbooks. Had them sent to CVS so I could pick them up.)


Yes, yes you should post them!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2008)

*Uploading now.:biggrin2:*

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just got some really cute shots. I should post. (I took some because I wanted to print some so I could work on some scrapbooks. Had them sent to CVS so I could pick them up.)
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2008)

Ringo


















































]

Connor





























































Teresa




















Dallas















Elvis































Wyatt














































Chibi




















Apple




















Some of the boys together...
















































































In order to be eligible to bunny nap you must post their full name. Then get in line.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't put quote marks round it- I tried, but...

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

Chibi is pure awesome. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Chibi is pure awesome. :biggrin2:


He is... .I love him!! One of my fave RO bunnies I think!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Chibi is pure awesome. :biggrin2:
> ...



He is my superglue. For the longest time I never felt like I could love another but he changed that. I still miss my Samantha so much but its just sadness like a piece of my heart is missing. If it wasn't for him my heart would still be shattered. 

Funny Apple at times has an attitude and a DIVA quality that reminds me of Sam. 

No one can take Sam's place but these two sure help me get through alot.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Dallas



Dallas Jinx Jones



He is sayin in these pics

"PPPSSSSTTTT Fran I know you will see these come and get me mom is dressing me up now!!!!!!!!!"



lol I love him he is ssssooo cute.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

:XHave we not talked about this.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 7, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :XHave we not talked about this.


I cant help it i am in LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :XHave we not talked about this.
> ...


Mine. :biggrin2:


----------

